# DVD Menue erstellen



## Powerleffe (8. März 2004)

kann mir jemand sagen mit was für programmen man DVD Menues erstellen kann? wenn möglich auch mit ner animation bzw nem video + sound im hintergrund das dann halt looped. thx für eure hilfe.


----------



## pdatrain (9. März 2004)

*Encore*

Ich benutze Adobe Encore DVD 1 - wichtig: Das Update auf 1.01. Sonst geht (fast) gar nix.

Damit sind animierte und musikuntermalte Menüs möglich.


----------



## goela (9. März 2004)

Sehr kostengünstiges DVD-Authoring Programm was man sich als Trail (30 Tage lauffähig) im vollen Funktionsumfang herunterladen und probieren kann: DVDLab Download


----------



## Patrick Bateman (12. März 2004)

*Encore DVD*

Habe die Englische Version von Adobe Encore DVD 1.0.0.37699
und würde gerne updaten auf 1.0.1 - das Update habe ich mir auch schon heruntergeladen aber beim Versuch es zu installieren wird mir nur gemeldet, das ich kein Encore 1.0 installiert hätte. Die Exe Datei heißt bei mir nur Encore.exe und nicht Encore 1.0.exe wie kann man das ändern oder gibt es sonst einen Trick um upzudaten.
Die mir vorliegende Version hat ja soooo unglaublich viele Bugs - eine Schande für Adobe!

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
Danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. März 2004)

*Re: Encore DVD*



> _Original geschrieben von Patrick Bateman _
> *Habe die Englische Version von Adobe Encore DVD 1.0.0.37699
> und würde gerne updaten auf 1.0.1 - das Update habe ich mir auch schon heruntergeladen aber beim Versuch es zu installieren wird mir nur gemeldet, das ich kein Encore 1.0 installiert hätte. Die Exe Datei heißt bei mir nur Encore.exe und nicht Encore 1.0.exe wie kann man das ändern oder gibt es sonst einen Trick um upzudaten.
> Die mir vorliegende Version hat ja soooo unglaublich viele Bugs - eine Schande für Adobe!
> ...



Einfach die Software KAUFEN, dann klappt das Update auch.
Die größte Schande ist nicht Adobe sondern deine Spammerei
hier im Forum und die Benutzung von Raubkopien.
12 mal die selbe Frage ist eindeutig zu viel.
Dein Account wurde gesperrt.


----------



## gameboy (23. März 2004)

*Erste Schritte*

Ich wollte fragen wie ihr angefangen habt mit Encore zu arbeiten.
Habe das Glück über die ganze Adobe Reihe zu verfügen (Unterstüzung der Schule, sonst zu teuer!) und habe einen schnellen Zugang gefunden zu AE und Premiere! Also habt ihr mir event. Links zu Tutorials, tipps oder soll ich "try and Error " anwenden!?

Danke für Hilfe! gameboy.


----------



## onlYTrash (25. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Powerleffe _
> *kann mir jemand sagen mit was für programmen man DVD Menues erstellen kann? wenn möglich auch mit ner animation bzw nem video + sound im hintergrund das dann halt looped. thx für eure hilfe. *



Schau mal bei Ulead.com nach DVD Workshop 2.0. Ist ein sehr einfach zu Bedienendes DVD Authoring Programm. Auf Deutsch nennt sich das Programm Powertools.


----------

